# another pork belly (updated) question with pic



## boykjo (May 9, 2011)

I just got a PB and i have a question about the thickness of it. Did they give me one that is too thin and or did I get the right cut of pork belly...

heres the belly


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

That looks pretty thin, by the time you take the rind off you'll be even thinner.  I have had them like that in the past, went ahead and cured them, smoked them and ate them just like the thicker bellies.  I think you will have a higher percentage of waste once you skin it.

I think it is just luck of the draw unless they have them out on display and you can look through them a bit.  You can always cut it up to make cracklings and try to get a thicker piece or just skin it and smoke it.  If it doesn't have too much fat it will make good pork candy.

Don't forget the smoked skin can be used as seasoning.

Sorry but been there and done that.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2011)

I guess you need to say "I want a belly from a big fat pig!"


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

Wow!

I agree with Al, but I never saw one like that myself.

Since I get mine "luck of the draw", I hope I never see one like that. My butcher probably knows how quick I could go down the street for my meat after that!

I would still skin it, & cure it, & smoke it, or cure it, & skin it, & smoke it.

It will cure a little quicker, but It will still taste good.

You might need twice as many slices to go with your eggs & your BLTs.

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 9, 2011)

well, went back to the aisian market and explained I was making bacon and it was too thin and I couldnt use it They had these over in a case so I bought all of them. I paid 25 dollars for the whole belly and the belly portions were 50 dollars so i think it made him more apt to take the belly back being I was spending more money....

so here is what I have now.... I have been searching for bellys for a week and they all say they come in about 5lbs pieces so I guess thiese are what they are talking about. will have to keep looking to find that other piece of mballi's hogzilla



















will be doing these two first for my first run at bacon......


----------



## fpnmf (May 9, 2011)

I have not seen one that thin before.

Didn't they give ya a chance to look at it???

I would make some kinda roll with it.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Lendenspeck.pdf  

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (May 9, 2011)

AHHHH!!

 Those look a little better!!

  Craig


----------



## DanMcG (May 9, 2011)

Good deal Joe, them new ones look nice! I've had the thin ones before but not that thin. if ya cut it on the bias they are almost thick enough to call it bacon


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2011)

If you are going to buy that kind of quantity try and find a local butcher that will order a 3 belly case for you.  Comes to about 60 lbs.  Still hit and miss but at least someone is not picking over them and taking the best ones out.   Should get better pricing if all they have to do is order and pass along to you with no chance of it sitting in their display case.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 9, 2011)

Much better


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2011)

Yup---Much better!

Looks like they cut whole bellies in half lengthwise to get two pieces at about 5 pounds each.

Those will do.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2011)

Those second ones look decent they should make some good bacon


----------



## wildflower (May 10, 2011)

can you leave the skin on and cure it out then cut it up with the skin still on??  would the skin be what we use to get bacon with the rind on it?


----------

